# Mini Goats with a Mini Donkey or Cow



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Yall ever put a mini donkey or cow in with mini goats? The wife is wanting one so I am going to start my research.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I know mini donkeys are used as guardian animals.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

We have small donkeys (slightly larger than minis but not quite full size donkeys) with our goats. They're fine with them. I tend to keep the babies away from them for a while just in case but we haven't really had any issues with our donkeys. 

Big thing to consider tho is Donkey diets. Donkeys get fat very very quickly and do best on dry lots without a lot of grass.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

I live in the mountains so I think we will be okay the nearby Cattle Farm has two or three of the big ones. BUT thank you for the notes on diet.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MadCatX said:


> Yall ever put a mini donkey or cow in with mini goats? The wife is wanting one so I am going to start my research.


Our cows run with the goats quite often in grass growing months. The goats cannot keep the pasture down enough. We have a modge podge of cows right now.... 4 dexters, one charolais, one red angus charloais cross and an angus braunvieh cross. They all do well together. When the bucks are in with the cows they eat at the grain feeder like the rest of them. They just shove their way in lol. Same at the hay feeder. We just moved our cow and four month old calf out of the pasture with my does. They were fine even with the cow having a new calf. All that said... it just depends on the animals involved.

We do not have donkeys but have researched them as we were lookin at lgd. Donkeys can be great with goats, bad with goats or great with goats until they are bad with them.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Same as Sfwife, they are allowed to graze together but I don’t and won’t keep them together in a smaller pen. I have tried in the past to have calf’s raised with the goats but it really comes down to the fact that cows are much larger then goats, even minis. I think it’s fine in larger spaces where the goats can get away if the cows get a big rough with them. With mine though really the cows and goats ignore each other ONCE they realized the goats are not dogs and would attack them or their calf’s.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I prefer not to chance it. Donkeys can be unpredictable. Our donkeys do run with the cows in about 30 acres. We raise Dexter's which are a mini breed but more medium than small. Our goats have their own pens. Too many horrid stories to risk it imo.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

AndersonRanch said:


> Same as Sfwife, they are allowed to graze together but I don't and won't keep them together in a smaller pen. I have tried in the past to have calf's raised with the goats but it really comes down to the fact that cows are much larger then goats, even minis. I think it's fine in larger spaces where the goats can get away if the cows get a big rough with them. With mine though really the cows and goats ignore each other ONCE they realized the goats are not dogs and would attack them or their calf's.


Oh yea!our goats ALWAYS have a space roped off to get into the barn area where the cows cannot get into when in with the does. The bucks in the other cow pasture... well it is a four acre pasture with some woods. They ignore each other for the most part. Or they all wait limed up at the fence hollarin and bellerin for treats. Lol!


----------



## Nigerians (Feb 4, 2021)

MadCatX said:


> Yall ever put a mini donkey or cow in with mini goats? The wife is wanting one so I am going to start my research.


We have 2 mini-donkeys in with our ND's. They all eat out of the same hay boxes together, but when I'm feeding alfalfa or grain to the goats, I'm careful to feed in places the donkeys can't get to in the little barn or catch corral.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is cute.


----------

